# Samsung N150 - NO Internet connection (but connects to wifi!)



## simsima (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi,

Bought a new laptop (SAMSUNG N150 plus) tonight, go to connect it to my wireless network...which it does. But it's not connected to the internet, what's up with that? The windows diagnostic mentioned something about my configuration was fine, but the device couldn't connect to www.microsoft.com

I've looked in device manager but nothing is flagged up so I dunno why it's not connecting, the Ethernet adapter thing is a 'Marvell Yukon 88e8040' but I can't find drivers or anything for it, to update the drivers so i'm stuck?

I've had 2 other laptops that just connect fine, why wouldn't this connect?

No idea what to do.......

I've googled some and some people are saying go into the TCP options and ****, but this should be out the box connecting. I doubt Berbera, 55 who's bought a new laptop for jim isn't going to be diving into device manager looking at her ethernet options.

What gives, why not net?!


----------



## simsima (Dec 15, 2010)

Here's the message










Sorry for double post but cant edit


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the Control Panel/Network and Sharing center/Change Adapter Settings Right click the Local Area Connections/Properties/ scroll down to Internet Protocol Version 4 and Version 6 and choose Properties. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address Automatically* and *Obtain a DNS Server address automatically* radio buttons are both checked.


----------



## simsima (Dec 15, 2010)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to the Control Panel/Network and Sharing center/Change Adapter Settings Right click the Local Area Connections/Properties/ scroll down to Internet Protocol Version 4 and Version 6 and choose Properties. Make sure *Obtain an IP Address Automatically* and *Obtain a DNS Server address automatically* radio buttons are both checked.


Hi there,

I've tried this already, and they're set to automatically.


----------



## simsima (Dec 15, 2010)

Disconcerting!

Could the network thingy be faulty?

Is there a way I can reformat a netbook (no cd drive)


----------



## PILOUP (Dec 27, 2010)

I have the same computer and exactly the same problem. The computer has the connection, but no webpages are coming.
I have the same message as yours when I diagnose, I tried everything, did you find out what' s going on?
Thank you.


----------

